# happy snap



## képi

How would I say "happy snap" in Català? A happy snap, in case you haven't heard the term, is a term we lads use to describe when you take a picture of yourself thinking about something that brings out true happiness and a true smile, not a faked one.
Thanks!
PS:I speak no Català, so I can't try first.


----------



## sonleia

Hi Képi!
We don't have any specific word to say this. Literally, it would be "fotografía feliç" but, could you give us a context? because it would be easier to think about it.
Thank you!


----------



## DeBarcelona

I don't think it can be translated in 2 words. Catalan is not so good as english to make compound words. You would need to describe it with a sentence, I think.

For example:

That is a happy snap.

En aquesta foto has quedat molt natural. (on this picture you appear very natural)


----------



## panjabigator

képi said:


> How would I say "happy snap" in Català? A happy snap, in case you haven't heard the term, is a term we lads use to describe when you take a picture of yourself thinking about something that brings out true happiness and a true smile, not a faked one.
> Thanks!
> PS:I speak no Català, so I can't try first.




I have never heard of this saying.


----------



## Mei

Hey there:

I don't know what it means but I found this, maybe it will be useful to find it out. 

Cheers

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Mei said:


> Hey there:
> 
> I don't know what it means but I found this, maybe it will be useful to find it out.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mei


 
En Castellà jo diria que podria esser una "foto robada" (o això diuen en els programes del cor), més no sé si és el mateix en Català (foto robada).

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Antpax said:


> En Castellà jo diria que podria esser una "foto robada" (o això diuen en els programes del cor), més no sé si és el mateix en Català (foto robada).
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Ah Gracies Ant. Jo no en tinc ni idea 

Mei


----------



## SweetMommaSue

Hello Képi!

I'm American, but never have run across the expression "happy snap". Thank you for the link, Mei. So, I just learned something new! I bet this would be a good discussion starter in the English only forum! I 'd love to hear what Panj, Cuchu and  firefox would have to say on the matter (as well as the many other participants).

Smiles,
SweetMommaSue


----------



## Antpax

Mei said:


> Ah Gracies Ant. Jo no en tinc ni idea
> 
> Mei


 
De res, Mei.  

Ant


----------



## Mei

SweetMommaSue said:


> Hello Képi!
> 
> I'm American, but never have run across the expression "happy snap". Thank you for the link, Mei. So, I just learned something new! I bet this would be a good discussion starter in the English only forum! I 'd love to hear what Panj, Cuchu and  firefox would have to say on the matter (as well as the many other participants).
> 
> Smiles,
> SweetMommaSue



Hey! Good to see you aroung girl!  

Mei


----------



## képi

I think I misunderstood the expression, then....


----------

